# Buying a new Tivo in UK from Original Thompson



## Downloaderuk (May 6, 2009)

Hi all, new kid on the block. 

I am going through a major update and networking restructure on my media system to get them to stream, backup and record into torrrents.

Problem is l LOVE my old Thompson Tivo and would not accept a SKY+ (Even if it came with a 6ft blonde attached!) However USA are series ahead and l have 2 questions bouncing around in my head. 

1. Do l upgrade my current box to allow for connection to my LAN, as well as beef up my HD?
2. Do l simply buy a USA box and go from there? Question is it compatible?

I would love to hear from you all as to what is the best option.
While l have your attention any, is Tivo going to restart selling in the UK?

Thanks in advance.

Downloaderuk


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

Downloaderuk said:


> Hi all, new kid on the block.
> 
> I am going through a major update and networking restructure on my media system to get them to stream, backup and record into torrrents.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, if you don't want to ditch the TiVo experience, then at least a bigger disk is the sensible option. Hacks, such as dailymail, endpad, irblast, etc etc are much much easier if you have a network connection. There are people in this forum who will sell you preloaded replacement HD's with much of what you need, or there is a lot of info online for you to do it yourself.

2. No you can't - asked many times on this forum - totally non-compatible.

Last question: I don't think they will - but it's anybody's guess (would you pay them £10 a month for the guide data for it?) - people have been asking this question for the past 5 years.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## Downloaderuk (May 6, 2009)

Yes currently l do as the no longer accept the one off payment!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You can still buy a lifetime subscription for &#163;200 (one-off) if that's what you're asking?
...or buy a tivo with the lifetime sub already paid for less.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I vaguely recall that they stopped selling Lifetimes IN THE US a while back but have reintroduced them there too. As I don't go into the US forums I may be wrong.

AFAIK you can still buy a UK lifetime sub but as miker says a second hand Lifetime Tivo on ebay is cheaper.


----------



## Downloaderuk (May 6, 2009)

How do I buy it from eBay? Do you not need to be registered with sky?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No, but you do need to be registered with ebay


----------



## Downloaderuk (May 6, 2009)

That l am but l meant how do you use someone elses account / license info with TiVo?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You find a Tivo with a lifetime subscription on eBay, you buy it, they ship it to you and it works. The subscription is for the lifetime of the Tivo, not the owner! The details are embedded on the motherboard and Tivo don't care where the call comes from.

If you want to you can ask the seller to transfer the account into your name by ringing Tivo customer services, you can then ring them to tell them your details. There are very few advantages to this and the potential that an 'evaluation' Tivo subscription could be cancelled.


----------



## Downloaderuk (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for that. I always assumed that like broadband it tagged your landline number. I did however buy a unit off eBay as my last one simply had the orange light permanantly on. 

Would you have any links to a forum here where l can learn about upgrading my current hard drive? Do you know if l can install a network card into my current Thompson unit?

Regards,
DownloaderUK


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You can install a specific network card into your Tivo; well... one of two actually. There's the standard TurboNet card and a CacheCard; the latter doing the same job as the former plus it uses standard DRAM to speed up database functions.

There are a few places you can get these from; as well as pre-configured hard drives. I could mention a few places but I don't want to miss any out as I might get accused of favouritism


----------



## Downloaderuk (May 6, 2009)

LOL, favoritisom my left nut!just give some names! LOL


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

www.tivoheaven.co.uk
www.tivoland.com
There are others but I can't remember them right now. Apologies to their respective owners


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

cwaring said:


> There are others but I can't remember them right now. Apologies to their respective owners


*cough* *cough*


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> www.tivoheaven.co.uk
> 
> There are others but I can't remember them right now. Apologies to their respective owners


You should have stopped when you were ahead...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed


----------



## Downloaderuk (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Found a website via the Tivo Upgades section that appears really useful posted by Steve.

Now to expand my Tivo after a 6 years of Service!!

Once connected to the Internet via either cachecard or aircard, came l bypass Tivo phone account and get updates direct from the web for free?

DownloaderUK


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Downloaderuk said:


> Once connected to the Internet via either cachecard or aircard, came l bypass Tivo phone account and get updates direct from the web for free?


No, you still need an active TiVo service account.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Downloaderuk said:


> Once connected to the Internet via either cachecard or aircard, came l bypass Tivo phone account and get updates direct from the web for free?
> 
> DownloaderUK


If you mean.

Once connected to the Internet via either cachecard or aircard, can l bypass the Tivo daily dialup and get updates direct from the web?

The answer is yes. In the config for the card, there is the option to get the daily updates via the internet instead of via dial up. But you still need a subscribed Tivo to do this.


----------

